# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  رسم یک تابع 2 متغیره در حالت سه بعدی

## arash69

سلام به همه دوستان برنامه نویس؛
در مورد رسم نمودار سه بعدی در متلب سوال داشتم.
وقتی میخوام تابع زیر رو با mesh یا surf رسم کنم، خطای Z must be a matrix, not a scalar or vector رو میده.

تابع و کد:

X1=1:0.01:10;
X2=1:0.01:10;
F=sqrt(2.*((sin(X1)./X1).^2)+3.*((sin(X2)./X2).^2));
surf(X1,X2,F);


ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## rahnema1

meshgrid استفاده کنید

x1=1:0.01:10;
x2=1:0.01:10;
[X1 X2] = meshgrid(x1,x2);
F=sqrt(2.*((sin(X1)./X1).^2)+3.*((sin(X2)./X2).^2));
surf(X1,X2,F);

----------

